# First 1,200 Miles on 350Z???



## Brickyard350Z (Aug 13, 2003)

How bad it is to run the car over 4,000rpm??? and is it bad to go over 80mph?? I only have 400miles on my car... so i was wondering if it could affect the performance of the car.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I don't you did any thing serious to your Z. I try and shift between 3-4 k rpms. And when on the freeway drive 60,65 and 70 mph at 10 minute intervles.


----------



## Brickyard350Z (Aug 13, 2003)

Ohhh... so does it really hurt the engine?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Brickyard350Z said:


> *Ohhh... so does it really hurt the engine? *


You can if you keep abusing it.


----------

